# Help my dog is obsessed with my new kitten!



## peppermintali (Dec 8, 2012)

This question has probably been answered before, but here goes..

Just under 2 months ago I adopted 2 new girl kittens from my local cat shelter. There is no obsession with one of my kittens, however, Tabitha
(tabby) is constantly being pestered by one of our male wire haired dachshunds. She is very timid and it took ages of coaxing to get her out of her shell. She's so much better than she was, but I'm worried my dog is going to take away all the hard work I put in. 

Our dog (Manny) is 8years old, so he isn't a young pup. He is, for want of a better word, a pest. The other kitten, he is not interested in, he'll offer her a friendly lick and that's it. Our other dachshund is not bothered in either kittens, and he is much younger than Manny. Manny will push Tabitha till she falls over, nudges her, sniffs her all over, licks her all over, tried to bite her legs, sometimes makes her cry, follows her everywhere crying at her and sometimes chases her. She has NEVER hissed at him or swiped him, and is very tolerant.

How can I stop this behaviour? I can't relax because I'm so worried he's going to hurt her.  I don't know what else to try. 

Around 2 years ago our old Tabby cat died  and Manny acted the same around him, he ADORED our old cat. Could it just be a "tabby" thing?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

peppermintali said:


> This question has probably been answered before, but here goes..
> 
> Just under 2 months ago I adopted 2 new girl kittens from my local cat shelter. There is no obsession with one of my kittens, however, Tabitha
> (tabby) is constantly being pestered by one of our male wire haired dachshunds. She is very timid and it took ages of coaxing to get her out of her shell. She's so much better than she was, but I'm worried my dog is going to take away all the hard work I put in.
> ...


Has Manny ever been crate trained? often the best way to introduce dogs and cats is to crate train the dog, so they cant get into the chase/follow stage first off and get them used to each other that way. The cat then is not frightened and less likely to try to get out of the way or run , and the dogs interest doesnt get piqued so much in the first place. Usually its best to do short sessions at first, praising and treating the dog and the cat for calm relaxed behavour, to help them get used to sharing space.

Next step, is to have the dog on lead and again do short sessions with the dog under control so he cant get to the cat and the cat is then more likely to feel relaxed, again praising and treating for calm relaxed behaviour. You then build up the sessions longer and longer until they get used to just being and relaxed in the same space.

Another good thing, although having small dogs it may well not work in your case is to get dog control gates with cat flaps in them and teach the cats to use the cat flap and place the control gates on doorways about the house so they cat can get away and the dog cant follow, but as said having small dogs they will probably be able to go through the cat flap. Unless of course you can get a normal Baby gate or the dog control gates without the flaps, that the cats can get over and the dog cant jump, maybe that would be a solution.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had another though (getting late and I start to get dim witted this time of night) is to teach the dog an alternative behaviour by teaching him a firm leave it command and get him to come to you for a treat or toy thats more rewarding, getting him to sit before givng him the treat or toy. That way you cant inadvertently be rewarding him for the wrong behaviour (ie pestering the cat) and it will make sure he will know its for the leave coming to you and sitting. You could also have a short play with him with the toy, making leaving the cat instead for something at least equal or more rewarding. You will need to find treats that he finds irresitible and high value though to give you a chance of more success.


----------



## peppermintali (Dec 8, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just had another though (getting late and I start to get dim witted this time of night) is to teach the dog an alternative behaviour by teaching him a firm leave it command and get him to come to you for a treat or toy thats more rewarding, getting him to sit before givng him the treat or toy. That way you cant inadvertently be rewarding him for the wrong behaviour (ie pestering the cat) and it will make sure he will know its for the leave coming to you and sitting. You could also have a short play with him with the toy, making leaving the cat instead for something at least equal or more rewarding. You will need to find treats that he finds irresitible and high value though to give you a chance of more success.


Thank you for replying!  Manny already knows the leave it command, but chooses to ignore it whenever Tabs is around.  I think the problem is he gets sooooo worked up about it, he shakes and pants because he gets so excited that he's near her. 
He is crate trained, and we've tried this and the lead as well!! But he never gets very calm, as I said, we've sat for about an hour before with him constantly pulling on his lead and shaking because he can't get near her.  Nothing works with this dog!  He's stubborn like his mummy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

peppermintali said:


> Thank you for replying!  Manny already knows the leave it command, but chooses to ignore it whenever Tabs is around.  I think the problem is he gets sooooo worked up about it, he shakes and pants because he gets so excited that he's near her.
> He is crate trained, and we've tried this and the lead as well!! But he never gets very calm, as I said, we've sat for about an hour before with him constantly pulling on his lead and shaking because he can't get near her.  Nothing works with this dog!  He's stubborn like his mummy.


Not sure what else to suggest then, except maybe keep trying. Its probably harder now as he has got into the habit and behaviour. Usually the suggestions work better if you do it from the start.


----------

